# Hashirama and Tobirama Age



## joshhookway (Mar 14, 2013)

We know that Konoha was founded 80 years prior to the series.

Since Minato was said to be a very young Hokage, Hiruzen must have been promoted in his late 20s.

Hiruzen died in his late 60s. So, that means he served for 40 years with a break in between.

That means Hashirama and Tobirama served as Kage for a combined 40 years.

However, we know Hashirama met Tsunade. Tsunade was 50 at the start of the series and she looked like 3 in the flashback. That means Hashirama survived at least to 47 years before the start of the series.


Now we look at them at the founding of Konoha. Hashirama looks late in his twenties and early 30s. Acting as Hokage for at least 33 years puts him at his early 60s when he died.

We know that Tobirama died 40 years before the start. He wasn't much younger than Hashirama as shown in the flashback. Tobirama probably died in his mid-60s.

Now the question is, why does Tobirama look much younger in the flashback and in Edo Tensei?


----------



## Rosi (Mar 14, 2013)

>Age consistency  in Kishi's manga


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually no, Konoha was founded 64 years ago (60 years prior to the beginning of the series, now add additional 4 years...)

Hashirama should be atleast 18 years older than Tsunade's parents, who in turn should be atleast 18 years older than her. Tsunade is 54 y/o, therefore her parents would've been atleast 72 y/o now, and Hashirama would've been atleast 90 years old now.

He obviously wasn't born 90 years ago, since it would mean he was 10 years old at the time of that flashback as told by Obito. He was atleast in his late teens at the time.

So if he was born 100 years ago, it would make him 20 years old during that flashback, 36 years old at the time of the village's foundation and 46 years old at the time of Tsunade's birth.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 14, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> We know that Konoha was founded 80 years prior to the series.





Edward Newgate said:


> Actually no, Konoha was founded 64 years ago (60 years prior to the beginning of the series, now add additional 4 years...)


lol. you couldve just asked when the leaf was founded instead of typing so much.


----------



## Undead (Mar 14, 2013)

I gave up on Kishi's timeline long ago


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Mar 14, 2013)

He looks yonuger because people age differently. 
I know two brothers that were only 3 years apart, and in fact people thought the younger brother was the *older*  of the two - just based on his appearance.


----------



## abc123 (Mar 14, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> We know that Tobirama died 40 years before the start. He wasn't much younger than Hashirama as shown in the flashback. Tobirama probably died in his mid-60s.


Link removed
Certainly doesn't look like he's in his mid-60s to me, facing off against the Kinkaku Force and dying.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2013)

dont judge senjus by the looks. look at tsunade.

anyhoo i dont think tobirma died as a bait. lil jiraiya wasnt reffering to  hiruzen at his 20s as hokage but as a teacher.


----------



## Bumi (Mar 14, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> We know that Konoha was founded 80 years prior to the series.





Edward Newgate said:


> Actually no, Konoha was founded 64 years ago (60 years prior to the beginning of the series, now add additional 4 years...)



Where are you guys getting these times from? As far as I know (but I could be wrong), that hasn't been established yet. You can't rely on times of other things - most of which also haven't been established - and what age people _look_ like.

Though I do think 80 years makes more sense...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 14, 2013)

Bumi said:


> Where are you guys getting these times from? As far as I know (but I could be wrong), that hasn't been established yet. You can't rely on times of other things - most of which also haven't been established - and what age people _look_ like.
> 
> Though I do think 80 years makes more sense...


He wrongly based on Obito's statement that it all had begun 80 years ago, which wasn't even referring to the village's foundation. I based it on the first databook.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Actually no, Konoha was founded 64 years ago (60 years prior to the beginning of the series, now add additional 4 years...)
> 
> Hashirama should be atleast 18 years older than Tsunade's parents, who in turn should be atleast 18 years older than her. Tsunade is 54 y/o, therefore her parents would've been atleast 72 y/o now, and Hashirama would've been atleast 90 years old now.
> 
> ...



Naw.

In all likelihood, the "80 years" statement is in reference to the flashback we are getting right now. 

Shortly after Obito said "80 years", this page shows Madara as a child. My, he looked different...


----------



## HoriMaori (Mar 14, 2013)

The main thing I would like to know is at which age did each Hokage die/step down?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> >Age consistency  in Kishi's manga



> same one which implies itachi took out oro at 11
> end thread


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw.
> 
> In all likelihood, the "80 years" statement is in reference to the flashback we are getting right now.
> 
> Shortly after Obito said "80 years", this page shows Madara as a child. My, he looked different...



Obito said over 80 years and refers to Madara facing Hashirama in their primes. They were probably in their twenties during the time. Even if Konoha was founded 10 years later, they would have still been in their sixties when Hiruzen became Hokage.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2013)

well, tobirama sure as fuck looked great for a sixty year-old in the danzo flashback

maybe it was maybelline


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> >Age consistency  in Kishi's manga



 Yeah

Kishi clearly doesn't give a shit so why should we?


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 14, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> > same one which implies itachi took out oro at 11
> > end thread



Which one implies 11 year old Itachi killed Oro? He was ANBU captain at age 13


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 14, 2013)

i don't entirely recall, but a while back, someone had a thread counting back the dates quoted here and there, and it implied that itachi defeated oro at 11, or some absurdly young age like that


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 14, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't entirely recall, but a while back, someone had a thread counting back the dates quoted here and there, and it implied that itachi defeated oro at 11, or some absurdly young age like that



But Itachi was ANBU captain at age 13, this is manga canon


----------



## Bumi (Mar 14, 2013)

^ I think he's referring to the fact that there are conflicting dates/ages within manga canon.


----------



## Wax Knight (Mar 14, 2013)

Timeline... oh timeline.. where are you?


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 14, 2013)

takL said:


> dont judge senjus by the looks. look at tsunade.
> 
> anyhoo i dont think tobirma died as a bait. lil jiraiya wasnt reffering to  hiruzen at his 20s as hokage but as a teacher.


...Tsunade looks like her younger self through her constant Transformation Technique. When it ends, she is more wrinkled than a paper grocer bag.


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 14, 2013)

BurningVegeta said:


> ...Tsunade looks like her younger self through her constant Transformation Technique. When it ends, she is more wrinkled than a paper grocer bag.



She's an imperfect Senju


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2013)

BurningVegeta said:


> . When it ends, she is more wrinkled than a paper grocer bag.



when in the nature of the things, she should  look as young as jiraiya.


----------

